# Key Largo, FL



## Bobberqer (Nov 12, 2006)

GRAND CHAMPION: Firehouse Barbecue
Reserve Champion: Fast Eddie

Chicken
1 Jerry King Midland Texas 169.7144"
2 Buttrub com 169.1428"
3 Firehouse BBQ 168.5714"
4 Swamp Boys 167.4286"
5 Porkfest Storm 165.7142"
6 Smokin Triggers 164.5714"
7 Mad Hogs and a Englishma 164.5714"
8 Big Johns Texas BBQ 164.5712"
9 Smoken Dudes Smokehouse 163.4286"
10 Delta Smoke 162.8572"
11 Primo Oval Rulers 161.7146"
12 Redneck BBQ 160.5716"
13 Sum Ding Wong 160.5714"
14 Homebbq com 160.5714"
15 This Butts for You 160.5714"
16 Bill and the Dixie Chick 158.8570"
17 Fast Eddys BBQ 157.7142"
18 Spamshiners 155.4284"
19 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 155.4282"
20 Music City Pig Pals 154.2856"
21 Too Hawg Nutz 153.7144"
22 BoneSmokers 153.7144"
23 Smokin Cracker BBQ Team 153.7140"
24 Mountain Creek Home Buil 152.0000"
25 Skin and Bones 149.7142"
26 Smokers Wild 149.1426"
27 Piglicious 145.1426"
28 Tarheel Cookers 138.8570"
29 Ole Sparky BBQ 133.7140"
30 RoadKill Grill 0.0000"

Ribs
1 Smokers Wild 165.7144"
2 Smokin Cracker BBQ Team 165.1428"
3 Bill and the Dixie Chick 164.0000"
4 Fast Eddys BBQ 162.8570"
5 Swamp Boys 159.9998"
6 BoneSmokers 159.4286"
7 Too Hawg Nutz 158.8576"
8 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 158.8570"
9 Homebbq com 158.2858"
10 Firehouse BBQ 156.5716"
11 Buttrub com 155.4286"
12 Redneck BBQ 154.8572"
13 Smokin Triggers 152.0000"
14 RoadKill Grill 150.2858"
15 Sum Ding Wong 149.1428"
16 Music City Pig Pals 149.1426"
17 Jerry King Midland Texas 147.4284"
18 Ole Sparky BBQ 146.8572"
19 Spamshiners 146.8570"
20 Delta Smoke 144.5712"
21 Porkfest Storm 142.8568"
22 Mad Hogs and a Englishma 142.2858"
23 Skin and Bones 141.7146"
24 This Butts for You 140.5714"
25 Big Johns Texas BBQ 139.9998"
26 Mountain Creek Home Buil 139.4284"
27 Smoken Dudes Smokehouse 139.4284"
28 Tarheel Cookers 136.0000"
29 Primo Oval Rulers 129.7144"
30 Piglicious 129.7144"

Pork
1 Smokers Wild 168.0000"
2 Mad Hogs and a Englishma 161.7142"
3 Smokin Triggers 161.1428"
4 Redneck BBQ 160.0000"
5 Smoken Dudes Smokehouse 160.0000"
6 Music City Pig Pals 158.8572"
7 Firehouse BBQ 158.8572"
8 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 158.8570"
9 Skin and Bones 157.7140"
10 Buttrub com 155.4286"
11 Primo Oval Rulers 154.2858"
12 Homebbq com 154.2854"
13 BoneSmokers 153.1430"
14 Fast Eddys BBQ 152.5712"
15 Porkfest Storm 151.4284"
16 Bill and the Dixie Chick 151.4284"
17 Jerry King Midland Texas 150.8570"
18 Mountain Creek Home Buil 149.7142"
19 Piglicious 149.7142"
20 This Butts for You 148.5714"
21 Smokin Cracker BBQ Team 148.5712"
22 Swamp Boys 148.0000"
23 Big Johns Texas BBQ 147.4284"
24 Tarheel Cookers 146.8572"
25 Delta Smoke 146.2858"
26 Sum Ding Wong 145.1430"
27 Ole Sparky BBQ 143.9998"
28 Spamshiners 142.8570"
29 Too Hawg Nutz 140.5712"
30 RoadKill Grill 131.4282"

Brisket
1 Fast Eddys BBQ 168.5714"
2 Homebbq com 165.7142"
3 Music City Pig Pals 162.2858"
4 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 160.0000"
5 Bill and the Dixie Chick 158.2858"
6 Firehouse BBQ 157.7144"
7 Smoken Dudes Smokehouse 157.1430"
8 Swamp Boys 154.2856"
9 Mad Hogs and a Englishma 153.1428"
10 Jerry King Midland Texas 153.1422"
11 Big Johns Texas BBQ 152.5714"
12 BoneSmokers 149.7140"
13 Porkfest Storm 149.1428"
14 This Butts for You 149.1428"
15 Skin and Bones 149.1426"
16 Smokers Wild 147.4284"
17 Redneck BBQ 146.8570"
18 Buttrub com 146.2856"
19 Delta Smoke 146.2856"
20 Primo Oval Rulers 141.7140"
21 Smokin Triggers 139.9996"
22 Spamshiners 139.4284"
23 Sum Ding Wong 138.8570"
24 Tarheel Cookers 137.7146"
25 Smokin Cracker BBQ Team 137.7146"
26 Mountain Creek Home Buil 136.5712"
27 Too Hawg Nutz 132.5712"
28 Ole Sparky BBQ 127.4288"
29 Piglicious 122.2854"
30 RoadKill Grill 0.0000"




OVERALL RANKING
1 Firehouse BBQ 641.7146"
2 Fast Eddys BBQ 641.7138"
3 Homebbq com 638.8568"
4 Wild Bunch Butt Burners 633.1422"
5 Bill and the Dixie Chick 632.5712"
6 Smokers Wild 630.2854"
7 Swamp Boys 629.7140"
8 Buttrub com 626.2856"
9 Music City Pig Pals 624.5712"
10 Redneck BBQ 622.2858"
11 Mad Hogs and a Englishma 621.7142"
12 Jerry King Midland Texas 621.1420"
13 Smoken Dudes Smokehouse 620.0000"
14 Smokin Triggers 617.7138"
15 BoneSmokers 616.0000"
16 Porkfest Storm 609.1422"
17 Smokin Cracker BBQ Team 605.1426"
18 Big Johns Texas BBQ 604.5708"
19 Delta Smoke 599.9998"
20 This Butts for You 598.8570"
21 Skin and Bones 598.2854"
22 Sum Ding Wong 593.7142"
23 Primo Oval Rulers 587.4288"
24 Too Hawg Nutz 585.7144"
25 Spamshiners 584.5708"
26 Mountain Creek Home Buil 577.7138"
27 Tarheel Cookers 559.4288"
28 Ole Sparky BBQ 551.9998"
29 Piglicious 546.8566"
30 RoadKill Grill 281.7140"


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hard to beat those firefighters.  They have a lot of time on thier hands for practicing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob!


----------

